# Co-sleeping and Narcolepse



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am concidering co-sleeping with our baby once he is born. I have not made up my mind 100% that I want him in my bed (vs. close to me.) I did however borrow a book from the library about co-sleeping to further educate myself.

The one nagging thought I have is whether it would be safe to co-sleep because my Dh has the sleeping disorder narcolepse. Besides chronic fatigue other symptoms can include temp. muscle weakness/cataplexy/ sleep paralysis, and hallucinations (primarily when falling asleep.) I'm not sure how often DH is effected by these type symptoms at night (he might not even be totally conscious of this stuff happening in the middle of the night.)

Does anyone have experience with this? Would it be safer to just have baby next to me in a co-sleeper crib maybe? I know before making a final decision we should talk to a doctor- I hope we can find a doctor who is supportive of co-sleeping to start with.









Thanks
-Dawn


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

I would go with the option of having your child sleeping close to you but not in the bed until the extent of your husband's condition is determined in relation to his night sleeping habits. I would do further tests if possible to determine how affected he is etc.


----------

